
Ask HN? GNU OS file management system related question - khitchdee
Hello,<p>I have a question related to the maintenance of file systems on the GNU operating system.
I was told that it is no longer a hierarchical style organization, but has been replaced with a more hash-table type organization that it amenable to search algorithms, since the inherent ordering imposed by a hierarchical system impedes such algorithms.<p>Any insights into this new architecture would be appreciated
======
khitchdee
Hello, I am still searching for links to the new file system architecture that
differentiates GNU OS from the earlier Linux OS. I don't really want to study
the code, and only use that as a last resort.

------
khitchdee
To be more precise,

is it now a more object oriented system

than the more procedural one that preceded it?

As we all know, the original design of the OS was more

functional than attuned to the needs of the server side

processes such as search that are now used to study client

side behavior.

Since this is being used on both sides now, by design

that would make a lot more sense.

